# Media black out,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wednesday's papers: Presidential palace besieged, constitutional crisis and media blackouts | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The media strike for today has been cancelled due to ongoing clashes at presidential palace


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

did you read the article? It is more along the lines of the state owned media not really reporting what is happening..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> did you read the article? It is more along the lines of the state owned media not really reporting what is happening..


that's not really news, is it? when did Egyptian state media report accurately what happens in the country


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you guys watching the clashes? really nasty stuff, reminds me of battle of the camel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Are you guys watching the clashes? really nasty stuff, reminds me of battle of the camel




Yes...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tweet from @Ikhwanweb: "We hold opposition figures, namely Sabbahi & ElBaradei, fully responsible for escalation of violence & inciting their supporters."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Three more of President Morsi's advisers have resigned, reports BBC World News. This brings a total of six advisers who have abandoned ship.


----------

